# Video on Kochi



## JBroida (Aug 23, 2012)

video #2 for the night... this time on Kochi

[video=youtube;Y1-vPtsLqhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1-vPtsLqhs[/video]

Hope you enjoy


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 23, 2012)

Great vid John. Maybe have a link to were they are at the store? I will be looking at these too.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 23, 2012)

Nicely done, Jon.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Aug 23, 2012)

Jon, on the box my 270 KU Yanagi states V2 but my KU 210 Gyuto doesn't have the V2 on it, would the gyuto be blue 2?

My 210 KU gyuto is really starting to get a good depth to the patna... finally lol seemed to take forever to develop. I guess I don't hit the board that hard because I have not had to put a micro bevel on it yet.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 23, 2012)

Very nice Jon, these videos are a much better showcase for the line of knives. Though I do enjoy the photos on your site, seeing the blades on video gives a better point of reference as to size and geometry. I'm finding myself more interested in each line of knives when I see a new video.


----------



## add (Aug 23, 2012)

Great presentation.

Your knowledge and passion really comes through on these.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 23, 2012)

DwarvenChef said:


> Jon, on the box my 270 KU Yanagi states V2 but my KU 210 Gyuto doesn't have the V2 on it, would the gyuto be blue 2?
> 
> My 210 KU gyuto is really starting to get a good depth to the patna... finally lol seemed to take forever to develop. I guess I don't hit the board that hard because I have not had to put a micro bevel on it yet.



nope... all of the kurouchi are v2


----------



## DwarvenChef (Aug 24, 2012)

JBroida said:


> nope... all of the kurouchi are v2



Cool, thanks much


----------

